# عطل بمروحه السقف



## aliomara (4 أغسطس 2011)

يوجد لدى ثلاث مراوح تم ايقافهم فجئه 
الاولى لاتتحرك نهائيا 
والثانيه تتحرك بدفع اليد فقط
والثالثه لاتتحرك وغيرت الكوندنسر الخاص بها ولكنها لاتعمل

مع ملاحظه 

تم الكشف على المفاتيح الخاصه بالمرواح وجد انهم يعملان بحاله جيده
عن طريق لمبه 100وات وتوصيلها بالمفتاح وتغيير السرعات وجد ان اضاءه اللمبه تتغير

فرجاء الافاده بخصوص صيانه هذه المراوح وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

أخى
رجاء وضع سؤالك فى قسم الهندسة الكهربية


----------



## newfriend (5 أغسطس 2011)

قم باستبدال المراوح، لكنه ليس حل هندسي بالتأكيد، لان المهندس واجبه ان يحل المشاكل لا ان يستبدلها


----------



## محمود المليجى (5 أغسطس 2011)

دة عطل فى ملفات التقويم رجع المراوح للشركة افضل


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (11 أغسطس 2011)

قم بفحص الملفات للمروحة ، الملف الأبتدائي والثانوي إذا لم يحترق أي منهما ! فعلى الأغلب يوجد قطع في داخل أحد الملفين وخاصة الثانوي وربما هناك تماس بين سلكي الملفين هذا بالنسبة للمروحة الأولى والثالثة .
بالنسبة للثانية يجب التأكد من حالة البوشة ، فإذا فيها تآكل فعليك تبديلها وخاصة الأمامية ، ويمكنك معرفة ذلك بتحريك الشفت للأعلى والأسفل فإذا تحرك فيجب تبديلها . أو تأكد من الكونديسر إذا لم تعمل المروحة فإما الملف الإبتدائي محترق وهذا يمكن ملاحظته بالعين أو أن هناك تماس بين الملفين .


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

أعتذر عن الخطأ أقصد ملف البدء وملف التشغيل وبما أن المروحة سقفية ، لا تحتوي على البوشة


----------



## امير بن نمر (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخى السائل السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته قم بفك المروحه وفصل اجزائها وتدوين كل التوصيلات وفصل ملفات البدء عن ملفات التشغيل واختبارها بنظام السريا واختبار تلامس الملفات مع االجسم فاى قصر فى الملفات يمكن اكتشافه فاذا كان ملف يمكن ان نلغيه او اثنين لكن اكثر يؤثر على سرعة المروحهاذا لم يكتشف اى تلامس او اى قصر نختبر الرومان بلى اذا كان تالف ويفضل تغيره (عند التامل من الملفات يرجى الحزر فربما تخدشها وبعد التربيط نغير اطراف الكابلات الخارجه من المروحه واخبارها بعد اغلاقها الاطراف والجسم (من السهل تغير ملفات المروحه فى صغيره ولا تحتاج الى فورمه لتصنيع شكل الملف وتربيط الملفات يكون بدايه ونهايه لو اختلف اتجاه المروحه تقوم بتغير طرفى الكوندنسر والف مبروك المروحه اشتغلت غير كده يبقى الخطاء من حضرتك فى التطبيق (اننا عندى ورشه لف مواتير خاصه وانا فى اى معلومه موجود مجاننا لجميع الاخوه


----------

